# Umbauthread Bikestar 20" Kinder-Hardtail



## HarryBeast (4. Mai 2021)

Moin,
der Markt ist ja leergefegt und was verfügbar ist, dafür werden stolze Preise aufgerufen. 

Ich habe für unseren Lütten deswegen mal das hier bestellt: https://www.ebay.de/itm/114766791734

Was mir gefällt:

Preis sehr ok mit 319 EUR
Rahmendesign mit niedriger Überstandshöhe, schöne Farbgebung
Scheibenbremsen (ich weiß, ist Overkill, aber die V-Brakes muss ich doch häufig nachstellen und hoffe, dass Discs da weniger aufwendig sind)
Leitungen intern verlegt, das gibt einen sauberen Look und es ist weniger außerhalb des Rahmens, das durch grobe Behandlung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnte.
Reifenfreiheit, es ist 2,35" montiert
Laufräder immerhin nicht mit 36 Speichen, vielleicht taugen die sogar was
Trinkflaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck, Ösen für Schutzbleche
Eine Federgabel ist dran, die gepimpt oder ausgetauscht werden kann (und die Geo gibt das her)
Was mir schon vorab nicht gefällt:

Schaltung: Drehgriff, kleine Kassette vs. großes Kettenblatt, billiges Schaltwerk, Schutzkäfig
Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker - hier sicherlich Einsparpotenzial mit Ali-Carbonteilen
Unbekannt:

Generelle Qualität 
Gewicht: Rahmen, Laufräder, insgesamt
Qualität der mechanischen Scheibenbremsen
Qualität Lack
Ich werde berichten, vielleicht ist das für den einen oder anderen auch von Interesse, was das Ding taugt.


----------



## joglo (4. Mai 2021)

Du wirst bestimmt hier etwas Kritik dafür ernten,
es ja quasi unverantwortlich seinen Kids ein 13.5Kg Bike hinzustellen 

Respekt, hier einen Faden dazu aufzumachen. Die Beweggründe sind klar und immerhin hast Du Dich auch mit dem Thema auseinandergsetzt. Viele Eltern denken ja leider Gottes mit einem Cube von der Stange Ihren Kindern ein super Bike gekauft zu haben...

Für die sachliche Diskussion:
Üblicherweise sind bei solchen Rädern doch viele sehr, sehr minderwertige Teile verbaut.
Der Laufradsatzt ist sehr wahrscheinlich mies, bestimmt sack-schwer. Da oft auch noch Standards von eigentlich vor 25Jahren wie Schraubkranz verwendet wird, kannst man dann noch nicht mal easy mit anderen Teilen schnell was tauschen.
Meine Empfehlung, so fahren und gut, oder wenn Du Spaß an der Freude hast halt ein paar Teile tunen (immerhin spart man dann schnell Gewicht). Leicht bekommst Du das Bike aber nur durch Tausch aller Teile  😜

Stell doch bitte mal Bilder rein wenn Du das Bike hast, interessieren tut mich das zum Beispiel alle mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (4. Mai 2021)

Mach ich.


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

Also, da habe ich in der Tat einen schönen Rahmen gekauft, an dem jede Menge klobiger Teile den Fahrspaß vermiesen. Buchen wir es ab unter "he took one for the team."




Gesamtbild, Sattel ist schon ersetzt.



Schwergängiger Steuersatz mit viel Plastik.



Gabel könnte aus Stahl sein... Klobige Bremsen und Scheiben, und diese Achse...



immerhin, 2,35"



127mm, ich denke: Stahl. Die Pedale sind von uns.



Gut: Ösen.



Reifenfreiheit galore.



Auch hinten alles wuchtig.



Infos.



Yep, Schraubkranz. Achse hinten ist 135mm.



Schaltwerk.



Kassette.



Federweg der Gabel, wenn sich 90kg drauflehnen.



Reifenfreiheit ist super.



Dito.



Kampfgewicht 12,4kg. Hier sieht man auch den originalen Sattel, der zu weich ist und 242g wiegt.
Fazit: Da habe ich einiges zu basteln und einige Komponenten zu verkloppen.


----------



## joglo (5. Mai 2021)

Hi, naja, hätte schlimmer aussehen können...
Rahmengeometrie, Lack, usw. sieht doch ganz OK aus, meiner Meinung nach auch die Kurbel.
Der LRS mit den Schraubachsen ist natürlich blöd, wahrscheinlich mit dem Reifen (würde ich auf jeden Fall mal demontieren und wiegen, China Reifen sind oft betonschwer) und der Stahlkassette der größte Gewichtstreiber.
Wenn Du da wirklich noch was rausholen willst (außer dem üblichen Zeugs wie Sattel gegen Spider für 10€ tauschen), müsstest Du die Kiste mal ordentlich demontieren um die Gewichte zu verstehen.
Die Gabel könnte 2Kg haben, das Innenlager 350g, einer von den billigen Bremssatteln
350g usw.
Von 12,4Kg auf 12,0Kg tunen wird eher wenig verbessern.
Wenn man wirklich was merken soll, musst Du einen Weg finden 1 oder  besser 2Kg zu reduzieren, aber auch nicht weitere hunderte von Euros reinzustecken. Dafür solltest Du die Gewichte kennen.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2021)

Oh Mann....wie es aussieht kannst du bis auf (wahrscheinlich) den Rahmen nix gebrauchen. 
Am Ende gibst du doch 600€ aus und hast den, sehr wahrscheinlich, schweren Rahmen trotzdem an der Backe. Ich würde das Ding einpacken und zurück schicken. 
Dann lieber ein überteuertes gebrauchtes Pyro/Kania kaufen und sich über out of the box 7.8kg freuen.


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

@joglo - also wenn, dann ordentlich. Habe kürzlich mit @daniel77 's Hilfe ein 24" Fully unter 10kg aufgebaut.

Haha, ja Daniel, so sieht es wohl aus. Ich werd's behalten und pimpen. Erster Schritt: Eine 20" Federgabel finden, dann weiß ich, welchen Achsenstandard die Naben brauchen.

Also falls jd eine 20" Luftfedergabel herumliegen hat, macht mir gerne ein Angebot!


----------



## CrossX (5. Mai 2021)

Ich schließe mich meinen
 Vorrednern an. Da hätte vermutlich auch ein gebrauchtes Cube als Basis gereicht.
Jetzt hast du 350€ für einen Rahmen ausgegeben.
Aber zumindest viel Potential zum basteln. 
Wenn du eine prall gefüllte Restekiste hast, könnte es klar was werden. 
Interessant wäre, was der Rahmen nackt wiegt


----------



## DerHackbart (5. Mai 2021)

Wow, das ist alles schon sehr, sehr "robust" ausgeführt.

Ich hab meinem Kurzen ein gebrauchtes 20" Islabikes aus Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft und im Vergleich zu dem hier gezeigten handelt es sich da ja echt um filigranen Leichtbau. Dank Starrgabel wiegt das auch 5 Kilo weniger.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

Lohnt es sich da nicht eher ein orbea zu kaufen? Das kostet als Basis viel weniger, hat auch nen schönen Rahmen und disc Aufnahme


----------



## joglo (5. Mai 2021)

Blöd ist halt, dass Du für die zu ersetzenden Teile, - und das sind ziemlich viele wenn Du wirklich Gewicht verlieren willst (LRS, Reifen, Bremsen, Gabel) halt auch nicht wirklich was bekommst, bzw. das Zeug halt eher mühselig oder nur für ein Butterbrot weg geht.
Ich sag mal mit viel Glück die Gabel vlt. 30€  der LRS mit Reifen 30€, die Bremsen 10€. Damit musst Du noch ordentlich weiter Geld investieren. Also wird das ein auch schnell ein 400, 500 oder gar 600€ Bike mit bestenfalls 10Kg.
Das Du zudem auch in ein- zwei Jahren auch nicht einfach oder nur unter Wert wieder losbekommst.
Selbst wenn Du keinen weiteren Euro investierst hast Du mit den Bike beim späteren Weiterverkauf wahrscheinlich ordentlich Wert verloren weil wahrscheinlich niemand über 150€ für ein no-name Bike zahlen wird.

Zwar individuell und Du hast was in den Abendstunden zu erledigen, aber finanziell und vom Aufwand klar unsinnig.
Unsinniges Zeug wenn's um Bikes geht machen hier aber doch recht viele (ich auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2021)

@HarryBeast, ich find die Aktion gut. Für mich ist das der Tuninggedanke. Es muss ja nicht immer Sinn machen und das Ergebnis ist ja auch nicht immer Priorität 1, Hauptsache es macht Spaß. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## ralleycorse (5. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Respekt, hier einen Faden dazu aufzumachen. Die Beweggründe sind klar und immerhin hast Du Dich auch mit dem Thema auseinandergsetzt. Viele Eltern denken ja leider Gottes mit einem Cube von der Stange Ihren Kindern ein super Bike gekauft zu haben...


Nun ja, zumindest das hier für die grösseren Kids ist schon cool, aber auch im oberen Preissegment:








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2021
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				



Im Herbst habe ich aber 100.- weniger bezahlt wg Mehrwertsteuer!?
Das einzige Manko: Kurbel ist zu lang. Aber da müssen Sie jetzt halt durch, hab keine passenden kürzeren gefunden...


----------



## joglo (5. Mai 2021)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Nun ja, zumindest das hier für die grösseren Kids ist schon cool, aber auch im oberen Preissegment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, wollte hier keinen Cube-Fan oder Käufer auf die Füße treten.
Cube hat nach langer Zeit mit den SL Modellen auch endlich etwas bessere, brauchbare Kinderbikes im Angebot. Selbst die sind meiner Meinung aber nicht wirklich gut, weil fast oder sogar teurer wie die bewährten guten Bikes wie Kubikes, Woom, VPace, usw.

Unverzeihbar ist aber eher, dass Cube nachwie vor Bikes für Kinder verkauft mit 3fach Kurbel vorne (noch dazu viel zu lang), ähnlich miesen LRS und 7-Fach Schraubkranz aus Stahl wie im dem Bikestar, 500g Stahllenker, Bleitretlager. Also mit den schlechtesten erhätlichen Teilen, nur weil damit im Einkauf maximal gespart werden kann (z.T würden etwas bessere Komponenten sogar nur Cent-Beträge teurer sein).

Also fast noch schlechter als das Bikestar 😁, aber eben noch bunten Lack und ein paar Cube Logos drauf, nochmals 100€ teurer und über das große Händlernetzt als vermeintliches Marken- und Qualitätsprodukt unwissenden Eltern vercheckt.

HarryBeast wusste zumindest was er kauft, ne Mogelpackung ist das Bikestart ja eher nicht.


----------



## ralleycorse (5. Mai 2021)

Passt schon, hatte bis dato auch keine gute Meinung von den Cubes. Hatten bisher auch Singletrailer, Islabikes 16", Kubike 20", Kubike 24" L (aber da war das Tretlager viel zu hoch!). Nur die Verallgemeinerung wollte ich nicht so stehen lassen, da die Reaction Rookies ne gute Geo haben, leicht sind und gute Ausstattung haben. Und das zum deutlich günstigeren Preises eines gleichwertigen kleinen Erwachsenen-Bikes.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2021)

Es gilt ja immer bei hochwertigen und hochpreisigen Kinderbikes, das Konzept der "Nutzungsgebühr". Also teuer kaufen, fast genauso teuer wieder auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt verkaufen. Das gilt aber (leider) nur für die bekannten Marken.
Unser Grosser hat neben seinem Vpace max26 und dem RM Reaper auch noch ein günstiges Force Forkys. Das haben wir aus Einzelteilen (viel China) als Alltagsrad aufgebaut und auch aus Spass am gemeinsamen bauen und basteln. Das Budget war da ca. 350€ und es wird dann auch von zwei Jungs genutzt werden. Wenn ich nach den zwei Nutzungszyklen noch 200€ bekomme hab ich locker plus gemacht. Das sieht bei dir @HarryBeast hier leider etwas anders aus......

Macht so etwas nicht mehr Sinn??








						Rahmen Kania Twenty - ROH
					

Wie bieten für individuelle Lackierungen/Pulverungen auch rohe Rahmen an, wenn Sie selbst den Rahmen in Ihre Wunschfarbe bringen möchten (oder…




					www.kaniabikes.com


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich da nicht eher ein orbea zu kaufen? Das kostet als Basis viel weniger, hat auch nen schönen Rahmen und disc Aufnahme


Das musst Du mir erklären. Welches Laufey 20" ist günstiger? Und wo kriegt man das? Gibt es Rahmen einzeln?

Hab bei Schlierseer leider schon länger keine 20"-Cube Rahmen mit Disc gesehen... Sonst wäre es sowas vermutlich geworden. 

@daniel77 - den Kania-Rahmen habe ich mir tatsächlich angeschaut. Dort ist die Reifenfreiheit aber auf 50mm ausgelegt; 2,2" wäre schon spekulativ. 


CrossX schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du 350€ für einen Rahmen ausgegeben.
> 
> Interessant wäre, was der Rahmen nackt wiegt


319€ waren es. Um fair zu sein, davon wird noch all das abzuziehen sein , was ich abmontiere und in die Bucht werfe. Denke, das könnte so ungefähr sein: Laufräder 40€, Reifen 15€, Kassette 5€, Lenker 5€, Sattel 10€, mech. Scheibenbremsen 20€, Schaltung 25€. Ok, wäre immer noch ein Rahmen für 200 EUR... :-0
Aufs reine Rahmengewicht bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> wäre immer noch ein Rahmen für 200 EUR


...und da ist er meiner Meinung nach nicht wert....aber hey das musst du wissen. 👍


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

Daniel, da könntest Du Recht haben. Ich gehe mal in mich und bespreche mich mit dem Lütten.
Dann wären aber federgabeltaugliche, verfügbare Alternativen gesucht...!


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2021)

bei der momentanen Marktsituation bleibt dir nur ein Glückstreffer auf z.B. ein gebrauchtes ER Hellion Trail, Popain Frechdax oder eben der Selbstaufbau mit dem o.g. Kania übrig. 
Ich würde zum Kania greifen, Schwalbe 2.1"er gehen da locker rein und mit 500-600€ für einen hochwertigen Aufbau bei sub 7kg ist das auch ein gutes PLV. Vom "Gestaltungsspielraum" ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

Ich habe in Göttingen noch ein orbea stehen, blind Kauf und von den Schwiegereltern abgeholt. Der Verkäufer hat es als Team inseriert, aber ich vermute es ist ein normales, der Rahmen ist aber gleich, falls das deine Ecke ist, kannst du das gerne haben.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2021)

https://www.tutti.ch/de/vi/basel/sport-outdoor/velos/early-rider-hellion-trail-hardtail-20-zoll/45195868


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

@Ivenl - Nein, wohne leider ganz woanders, aber wenn das Rad passt, könnte man ja kreativ werden (ich könnte Deinen Schwiegereltern einen Karton zuschicken für den Versand o.Ä.).
Was meinst Du mit "Team"? Vom Laufey 20 gibt es ja die drei Varianten H10, H20, H30. Magst Du mir Fotos schicken und ein Angebot machen?


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> https://www.tutti.ch/de/vi/basel/sport-outdoor/velos/early-rider-hellion-trail-hardtail-20-zoll/45195868


Schätzelein, das müsstest Du für mich abholen  
In der preussischen Bucht ward ich nicht fündig.


----------



## daniel77 (5. Mai 2021)

Ist bei mir um die Ecke, könnte ich machen 😉


----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

Bist ein ganz Großer dieses Forums, mein Lieber.
Aber lass mich weiter auf dem Kania rumdenken.


----------



## Ivenl (5. Mai 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> @Ivenl - Nein, wohne leider ganz woanders, aber wenn das Rad passt, könnte man ja kreativ werden (ich könnte Deinen Schwiegereltern einen Karton zuschicken für den Versand o.Ä.).
> Was meinst Du mit "Team"? Vom Laufey 20 gibt es ja die drei Varianten H10, H20, H30. Magst Du mir Fotos schicken und ein Angebot machen?


Ich will sie echt nicht mit Versand belasten und in unser Kita gibt's schon etliche Leute die 20' suchen, aber ich habe eben in einer Facebook Gruppe noch eins gesehen Sekunde ich suche den Link.


			https://m.facebook.com/groups/2276456556007443/permalink/2962403557412736/
		




			https://m.facebook.com/groups/2276456556007443/permalink/2960794147573677/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (5. Mai 2021)

Dankeschön! Beides leider ohne Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Little Albert (5. Mai 2021)

Falls du Platz im Stall haben solltest, behalte doch das Rad als Schul-, bzw. Kindergartenrad.
Als Spaß-, Tricks-, oder Sportrad würde ich Ausschau nach einem leichterem, evtl. gutem gebrauchten Rad halten.
Ich habe mal vor Jahren ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, neues Kinderrad von Focus mit moderner Geometrie und Farbe, aber etwas schwerer, im Fahrradladen gekauft. Das Kind hat fast die Lust am Biken verloren, weil damit auf einmal weder Wheelie noch Springen vernünftig klappte.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Mai 2021)

Ja, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber leider ist der Platz im Stall eher begrenzt. Was ich jetzt gemacht habe:

Mit dem Inhaber von Kania-Bikes konferiert zu seinem Rahmen. Der ist leider auf eine Gabelhöhe von 315mm ausgelegt, das ist also doch deutlich niedriger als eine Federgabel.

Orbea angeschrieben, ob sie einen Laufey 20 Rahmen einzeln verkaufen würden.

Bikestar angeschrieben, ob ich den (wirklich gut gemachten) Rahmen behalten und alles andere zurückschicken könnte. (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)

Lukasz von Bluepill angeschrieben; die Federgabel Spinner Grind 20" ist immer noch für 130EUR inkl. Versand zu haben (und wiegt 1600g).


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Mai 2021)

Achso, dann gibt es noch diesen 20" Carbon-Hardtailrahmen auf AliExpress, der aber sauteuer ist, insbesondere mit Versand, plus völlig unbekannte Qualität. Scheint noch keiner bestellt zu haben.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002551576070.html


----------



## joglo (6. Mai 2021)

übrigens das scharze von Ivenl verlinkte Orbea hat Disk-Aufnahme an Rahmen und Federgabel.


			https://m.facebook.com/groups/2276456556007443/permalink/2960794147573677/
		

Hier bräuchtest Du nur noch einen passenden LRS oder Naben und eben ne Scheibenbremsen.
Der Rest erscheint mir aber besser und preiswerter als das Bikestar.

Warum willst Du unbedingt ein Laufey bei Orbea? Gebrauchte MX 20 gibts recht viele auch nicht all zu teuer (vgl. mit Kania, Woom usw. Gebrauchträdern) und wurden hier schon das ein oder andere Mal sinnvoll verbessert.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte mal schauen, was der Rahmen wiegt, ohne die Rücksendebarkeit zu gefährden. Habe also alles abgeschraubt und für 1x Wiegen hochgelegt, so dass möglichst nur der Rahmen an der Wage hing.

Ohne Laufräder, ohne Gabel, dafür noch mit Vierkant-Tretlager drin und den drinnen verlaufenden Leitungen und der Kette, die halb auf einer Kettenstrebe lastete, kommt der Rahmen auf ca. 1900g. Was wiegt so ein Vierkant-Tretlager? 300g? 400g?


----------



## Ivenl (6. Mai 2021)

Ein ganz schlechtes 300-400, ein normales 250-300 und die guten 150-200.


----------



## HarryBeast (6. Mai 2021)

Ich denke, wir können vom worst case ausgehen 🤣


----------



## HarryBeast (7. Mai 2021)

Also, Ergebnis und Siegerehrung: 

Der Rahmen wiegt nackt 1780g
Das Tretlager 313g
Die Kurbel ohne Tretlager 891g
usw. usw.

Ich habe beschlossen, den Rahmen zu behalten und alles andere in die Bucht zu werfen. Da müsst Ihr durch ;-)

Als Gabel ist jetzt die RST F1rst Air 24" gesetzt, weil sie leicht ist, mit geringem Körpergewicht gut klarkommt, mit Sag bei 395 mm Einbauhöhe liegen dürfte und sie dann später ins nächstgrößere Rad mitkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (7. Mai 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Also, Ergebnis und Siegerehrung:
> 
> Der Rahmen wiegt nackt 1780g
> .



Amtlich. Mein 400 Euro Gravel Rahmen in Größe 61 hat genau so viel gewogen... 🤯


----------



## HarryBeast (7. Mai 2021)

"Kindersicher"!!


----------



## DerHackbart (7. Mai 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> "Kindersicher"!!


Das auf jeden Fall  😁


----------



## Mzungu (7. Mai 2021)

Kaufst du Ali Express Tretlager mit Titanachse. Kost 25-30 Euro, 200 g gespart.


----------



## Ivenl (8. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte noch ein Ali Titan Lager in 113 hier, weil wir von kubikes auf vpace Kurbel gewechselt haben.


----------



## HarryBeast (8. Mai 2021)

Danke, das ist lieb! Aber ich schicke jetzt eine SRAM Apex-Kurbel zu @kurbeltom  , der sie auf 127mm kürzt. Hatte ich noch rumliegen; zusammen mit leichtem Lager dürfte die nachher so um die 740g wiegen. Da bleibt dann das 34er 10x Blatt dran. Hinten dann 9x Kassette 11-34 mit SRAM X5-Schaltung. Ob damit wohl die Campa Record 10x Kette funktioniert, die ich noch liegen habe? Wäre cool.
Desweiteren liegen hier noch Griffe und schon Rocket Ron 20"x2,2" Reifen.
Bestellt und im Zulauf Felgen, die RST F1st Air 24", leichte Bremsscheiben.
Dann noch Naben, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Sattel Lenker, Vorbau alle bei AliExpress bestellt.
Mal sehen, wann es die Magura MT Sport wieder gibt.
Alles in allem müsste es unter 9kg bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (8. Mai 2021)

Beim Steuersatz würde ich über einen Winkelsteuersatz von work components nachdenken. Wirkt dem höher kommenden Tretlager wegen der 24" Gabel etwas entgegen.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2021)

@HarryBeast hast du geprüft, ob die Kurbel mit dem Rahmen passt. Die Rival geht nur sehr knapp an den Kettenstreben an meinem letzten Aufbau vorbei. Und Tretlagerbreite war auch ein Punkt der mir erst aufgefallen ist, nachdem die Kurbel ausgesucht war.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Mai 2021)

Danke fürs Mitdenken, mein Lieber! Sehr hilfreich, sowas.
Ja, ich habe tatsächlich das Tretlager probeweise reingeschraubt (ist Standard-BSA) und die Kurbel reingesteckt: Das sah ok aus. Sollte ich mich da irgendwie vertan haben, dann habe ich auch keine Bauchschmerzen, auf der Innenseite der Kurbelarme 2mm abzunehmen. Die bleibt ja völlig überdimensioniert für die Kräfte, die da auftreten.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Mai 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Beim Steuersatz würde ich über einen Winkelsteuersatz von work components nachdenken. Wirkt dem höher kommenden Tretlager wegen der 24" Gabel etwas entgegen.


Erstmal Dankeschön für den Tipp! Sehr coole Sache. Aber in 44/44 (das hat der Rahmen oben und unten) gibt es nur einen ziemlich hoch bauenden externen Steuersatz, oder? Dann würde die ganze Front ja bestimmt 2cm höher, was den flacheren Lenkwinkel deutlich negiert. Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Mzungu (9. Mai 2021)

1.5 Degree EC44-ZS44 Angle Headset - To Suit 1 1/8" Steerer Tube
					

Specifications Fits headtube internal diameter Upper - 44mm EC44 Fits headtube internal diameter Lower - 44mm ZS44 Upper cup insertion depth 9mm




					www.workscomponents.co.uk
				




Bei 44 mm Innendurchmesser gibt es ja sogar 1.5 Grad. Wenn es eine Gabel mit durchgehendem 1 1/8 Schaft ist, passt der oben verlinkte denke ich. Da liegt bei der unteren Schale das Lager innen.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Mai 2021)

Danke! Behalte ich im Hinterkopf. Ich glaube, wir versuchen es erstmal mit einem normalen Steuersatz, aber falls das komisch wirkt, werde ich mal alle Maße nehmen und bei Bikestats eingeben und mit der 1,5°-"Verslackenung" vergleichen.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2021)

Apex hat Innenlager: GXP (BSA68)
MTB is meist BSA73. Und Sram klemmt ja immer an der Nichtantriebsseite, wenn die Kurbel zu kurz ist verspannst du somit die Lager zueinander.


----------



## HarryBeast (9. Mai 2021)

Danke Andi, haste Recht natürlich. Aber das Tretlager vom Bikestar-20er ist tatsächlich BSA 68mm.


----------



## daflosti01 (9. Mai 2021)

Na da bin ich mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt 

Warum soll das Rad unbedingt Disc haben? Bei V-Brake kannst du noch mehr Gewicht einsparen...


----------



## HarryBeast (10. Mai 2021)

Derweil ist Orbea von der Siesta aufgewacht und teilt mit, dass sie keine Rahmen verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daflosti01 (10. Mai 2021)

Schau mal nach gebrauchten BMC 20“ Zöllern...


----------



## HarryBeast (10. Mai 2021)

Danke, aber ich bin ja schon versorgt.


----------



## HarryBeast (13. Mai 2021)

Der Rahmen ist ausführlich foliert, weil "wenn rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten" und so.


----------



## HarryBeast (15. Mai 2021)

RST F1rst Air 24" - Gewicht entspricht Angabe


----------



## HarryBeast (15. Mai 2021)

Und Kurbeltom war fleissig:



Werde ich vielleicht ent-eloxieren.


----------



## HarryBeast (19. Mai 2021)

Ok, also die Flaschenhalterösen sind ziemlich doof ca 5cm zu hoch angebracht:


----------



## joglo (19. Mai 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Ok, also die Flaschenhalterösen sind ziemlich doof ca 5cm zu hoch angebracht:
> Anhang anzeigen 1275073


hi, in der Tat wäre es besser gewesen wenn die Ösen ein paar Zentimeter weiter unten angebracht worden wären.

Aber ganz allgemein empfiehlt sich doch bei allen Kinderbikes und kleinen Rahmen ein Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme.

Ich nehme immer sowas aus China, leicht, billig und qualitativ OK.








						6.44US $ 54% OFF|Heißer Verkauf Carbon Fiber Flasche Käfig Straße Berg MTB Bike Flasche Halter Seite Pull Fahrrad Wasser Tasse Halter Radfahren zubehör|Bicycle Bottle Holder|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## DerHackbart (19. Mai 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> hi, in der Tat wäre es besser gewesen wenn die Ösen ein paar Zentimeter weiter unten angebracht worden wären.
> 
> Aber ganz allgemein empfiehlt sich doch bei allen Kinderbikes und kleinen Rahmen ein Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme.
> 
> ...



Falls man nicht so lang warten will:









						3min19sec Sidecage Flaschenhalter
					

Der Sidecage Flaschenhalter von 3min19sec – leichter Problemlöser Der 3min19sec Sidecage Flaschenhalter besteht aus einem Seitenteil, das die Trinkflasche weit umgreift und einem etwas kürzeren Seitenteil. Er hat also einen asymmetrischen Aufbau, aus




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## HarryBeast (19. Mai 2021)

Danke Euch! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Ihr so schnell seid 🤩

Ich glaube, seitliche Entnahme würde das Problem nur teilweise lösen, weil die Flasche dann immer noch gegen's Oberrohr kommt. Ich versuch's einmal mit so einem Problem Solvers-Adapter, der stufenlos verschiebbar ist, und dann ggf. einem Halter mit Seitenentnahme. Da es ja nur um 350ml-Flaschen geht, müsste das passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (19. Mai 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Danke Euch! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Ihr so schnell seid 🤩
> 
> Ich glaube, seitliche Entnahme würde das Problem nur teilweise lösen, weil die Flasche dann immer noch gegen's Oberrohr kommt. Ich versuch's einmal mit so einem Problem Solvers-Adapter, der stufenlos verschiebbar ist, und dann ggf. einem Halter mit Seitenentnahme. Da es ja nur um 350ml-Flaschen geht, müsste das passen.



Es gibt von Syncros auch spezielle Kinderflaschen+Halter.
Vielleicht ist damit mehr Platz.









						Syncros Kids Kinder Fahrrad Trinkflasche 0.3l schwarz + Halter  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Syncros Kids Kinder Fahrrad Trinkflasche 0.3l schwarz + Halter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2021)

Ein Stück Blech mit drei Löchern tut's auch ganz gut und kostet nix.


----------



## HarryBeast (19. Mai 2021)

Top, selbstgemacht ist immer am besten!


----------



## HarryBeast (19. Mai 2021)

Edit: Ein Klops! Ich hatte eine mit unbekanntem Gewicht auf Ebay bestellt - das ist sie. Sie hat allerdings den Vorteil, 11-36 zu sein. Es kommt noch eine AliExpress-Variante mit 11-34.


----------



## HarryBeast (20. Mai 2021)

Von @kurbeltom wunderbar gekürzte Kurbel heute mit dem zukünftigen Fahrer zusammen montiert. Das war schön. Plus kleine Fingerchen sind nützlich bei Kurbelblattschrauben einfädeln.


----------



## HarryBeast (31. Mai 2021)

Kurz zum ankuellen Stand.
Es fehlen die Naben für die Laufräder, und die Carbon-Sattelstütze.
Die Leiungen werde ich noch kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (6. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile ist übrigens ein Großteil der Anbauteile auf Ebay verkauft und hat 146€ eingebracht... Mal sehen, ob ich noch Tretlager, Bremskörper, Lenker, Schaltung und Pedale verkauft bekomme.


----------



## HarryBeast (11. Juni 2021)

Finale nähert sich, heute konnte ich die Laufräder einspeichen. Leider habe ich keine leichten 20"-Felgen in 24 Loch ohne Bremsflanke gefunden. Aber das Gewicht finde ich ok.


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Juni 2021)

Sneak peek - Mist, 9kg gerissen


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Juni 2021)

Au weia, Schaltung ist sehr schwergängig - Hebelkräfte zum Hochschalten sind deutlich zu heftig für einen 4jährigen. Komisch, an einem anderen Kinderrad ist auch Sram X5 9x und das geht sehr leichtgängig. Ist ja auch etwas, das Woom verbaut... Ich vermute, die Feder im Umwerfer, die die Kette auf Spannung hält, ist zu kräftig. Das war mir schon bei der Montage der Kette aufgefallen.
Aber erstmal ein Foto:


----------



## HarryBeast (13. Juni 2021)

Also, gemeint ist das hier:






Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, das aufzumachen. Außer, vlt diese U-Lasche zu ziehen?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2021)

Das Teil muss rausgezogen werden, dann kannst den Käfig raus ziehen. Das Teil sichert die Achse ähnlich wie ein Sicherungsring. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist im Umwerfergehäuse eine Nut wo die Feder zur Realisierung der Kettenspannung eingehängt ist.


----------



## HarryBeast (13. Juni 2021)

Megagut, Dankeschön @[email protected]! Habs aufgemacht, von der Spiralfeder was gekürzt (neues Ende erhitzt und 90° gebogen, damit es in die passende Aussparung einrastet) und die Feder dann ohne die komplette Umdrehung, die sie für Spannungsaufbau hatte, wieder verbaut.

Im Endeffekt ergibt sich eine merklich geringere Kettenspannung - und es schaltet wesentlich leichter.

Die geringere Kettenspannung wird im Gelände natürlich für eigene Probleme sorgen, aber da lasse ich mir noch was einfallen.

//Edit: Ich könnte die Kette vermutlich noch etwas kürzen.//


----------



## HarryBeast (13. Juni 2021)

Hier noch Fotos vom Endergebnis:


----------



## DerHackbart (13. Juni 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Hier noch Fotos vom Endergebnis:
> Anhang anzeigen 1291428
> Anhang anzeigen 1291429
> Anhang anzeigen 1291430


Macht richtig was her!
Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## daniel77 (21. Juni 2021)

Tipptopp! Schön geworden. Was sagt die „Kundschaft“?

Sondiere für den Kleinen ja auch den 20“ Markt. Hab aber noch gut drei Jahre Zeit, von daher spekuliere auf ein gebrauchtes (oder neues) Max20.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (21. Juni 2021)

Dankeschön Euch!
Kundschaft ist angemessen begeistert, aber bei der Überstandshöhe fehlen ein, zwei Zentimeter, was Auf- und Absteigen schwierig macht. Das habe ich unterschätzt. In ein paar Monaten wird es aber gut passen.


----------



## Ivenl (21. Juni 2021)

War bei uns auch so, ich habe deshalb nen mow Joe eingebaut, der ist Recht flach und wenn die junge Dame wächst gibt's nen anderen Mantel.


----------



## Schnegge (25. Juni 2021)

Bei mir stand gestern der Nachbar vor der Tür und hatte ein 24er bikstar Fully in der Hand...





						BIKESTAR Kinderfahrrad Kinderlaufrad | STAR-SCOOTER | STAR-SKATEBOARDS
					

Onlineshop für Kinderfahrräder, Laufräder, Stuntscooter, Cityroller | BIKESTAR | STAR-SCOOTER | STAR-SKATEBOARDS



					star-shop24.com
				



Puuuh... Die Anbauteile sind durch die Bank Kernschrott bzw. wiederverwertbarer Kunststoff. Er hatte das Problem, dass das Vorderrad nicht rein ging (bei der Gabel hätte ich mich als Vorderrad aber auch geweigert). Zum einen war der Bremsadapter falschrum montiert und zum anderen die Aufnahme an der Gabel soweit nach innen, dass die Scheibe am Adapter aufliegt. Mit Unterlegscheibe zwischen Kontermutter und Gabel hat es dann geklappt... Das bissl Aufbiegen der Gabel macht eh keinen Unterschied. Die Funktion ist eh nicht vorhanden. Positiv überrascht war ich aber vom Rahmen. Das bike war deutlich leichter als erwartet. Das Tretlager ist nicht in der Schwinge und die Geometrie sah optisch auch nicht verkehrt aus. Nur sorgen mach ich mir über das Schwingenlager. Ich werde das bike sicher bald wieder in der Hand haben, nachdem damit die ersten Rampen gesprungen und Treppen gerockt wurden...
@HarryBeast ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie es dir ging, als du das bike aus dem Karton gezogen hast...


----------



## Ivenl (25. Juni 2021)

Ich lese hier ja echt interessiert mit  und freue mich um so mehr das ich einfach ein orbea mx20 Team disc gekauft habe. 310€ inklusive Porto, mit der Teilekiste von 9,6 auf 8,6 kg.


----------



## HarryBeast (25. Juni 2021)

Tätschel, tätschel @Ivenl


----------



## Ivenl (25. Juni 2021)

Was ist gewichtechnisch eigentlich rausgekommen?


----------



## HarryBeast (25. Juni 2021)

9kg mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und Adapter.


----------



## HarryBeast (11. September 2021)

Läuft


----------



## Kwietsch (21. September 2021)

Top Sache!
Ich finds ja auch gut mal aus Mist was zu machen.

Gestern ein Kind mit nem Lakes 24er mit 3x7 und kompletter StVO Ausstattung glücklich gemacht, heute am Bergamont Projekt etwas weiter gekommen. Manchmal darf man beim Hobby nicht so viel rechnen, dann macht’s gleich doppelt Laune.

Rad gefällt gut und das Gewicht ist ordentlich gepurzelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarryBeast (12. Dezember 2021)

Hier noch ein Nachklapp zur Magura-Bremse. Mein Lütter hatte Probleme, die gut zu greifen und kräftig zu bremsen. Ich habe die Zweifingerhebel deswegen mit der Heißluftpistole bearbeitet und sie begradigt, wobei die Griffweitenverstellung soweit wie möglich aufgedreht war. Im Ergebnis bekommt der Lütte hoffentlich stärkere Bremskraft (Griffweitenverstellung) bei niedrigerer Fingerkraft (dank langem Hebel). Testfahrt im Wald steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Dezember 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Das musst Du mir erklären. Welches Laufey 20" ist günstiger? Und wo kriegt man das? Gibt es Rahmen einzeln?
> 
> Hab bei Schlierseer leider schon länger keine 20"-Cube Rahmen mit Disc gesehen... Sonst wäre es sowas vermutlich geworden.
> 
> ...


Und 5 Stunden Arbeit allein für den Verkauf der Kleinteile. Und da so etwas nicht gerade quality time ist, solltest du das mitrechnen. Meine Jungs fahren weiter neue VPACE für umme - aktuell 24 zoll mit 6 kilo -, freuen sich, dass radfahren so easy ist und ich muss gar nichts umbauen. Die damals nagelneuen 20 zoll sind sie am Ende  für 0 Euro gefahren. 
Erkenntnis: Es gibt halt nichts teureres als billig.


----------



## HarryBeast (12. Dezember 2021)

Immer total gut: Leute, die es besser wissen und auch nicht zu schüchtern sind, an ihrer überlegenen Weisheit teilhaben zu lassen! So können wir Deppen unsere Irrtümer im gleißenden Glanze ihres blitzenden Intellekts endlich erkennen.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Dezember 2021)

HarryBeast schrieb:


> Immer total gut: Leute, die es besser wissen und auch nicht zu schüchtern sind, an ihrer überlegenen Weisheit teilhaben zu lassen! So können wir Deppen unsere Irrtümer im gleißenden Glanze ihres blitzenden Intellekts endlich erkennen.


War gar nicht so böse gemeint. Hast ja trotzdem gute Arbeit abgeliefert. Und dein Sohn scheint ja Spaß zu haben. Ich wundere mich immer nur, dass manche Leute soviel Freizeit haben.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (15. Dezember 2021)

Wer nicht gerne schraubt ..sollte es lassen
Für alle anderen gibt es Aufbau Themen

Ich wundere mich ..warum Leute Aufbauthemen lesen .. wenn sie Aufbauten für sinnbefreit erachten. Ich geh doch auch nicht in die Oper und beschwere mich danach darüber, dass ich nichts verstanden habe, alle nur gesungen haben .. und viel wertvolle Freizeit (und Steuergelder) verschwendet werden


----------



## daniel77 (25. Dezember 2021)

Build not bought! Nur so gibt man die Seele unseres Sports an den Nachwuchs weiter. Ich habe noch nie ein unmodifiziertes Bike gehabt. Tuning und Optimierung gehört für mich zum biken dazu wie Trails und brennende Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

